# Lost Dogs



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

My 3 dogs have escaped in the Katy area between Peek and Mason.
Female Rot/Hound Mix 70 Lbs.- Chloe​ (Has a tail)​ ​ Male Shepard/Chow Mix 70 Lbs.- Tex​ ​ Male Red Mini Pincer 25 Lbs.- Baxter​
If Found Please call: 832-476-5431


----------



## Big Phil (Apr 27, 2007)

Sorry to here that dave.


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Posted in the other thread up top. Prayers going up for a happy ending.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks!
Just got back from a 2 hour bike ride though the surrounding neighborhoods. No luck yet. I am going to get up in the morning to continue.
Looks like no racing unless I find my buddies.sad3sm


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> Thanks!
> Just got back from a 2 hour bike ride though the surrounding neighborhoods. No luck yet. I am going to get up in the morning to continue.
> Looks like no racing unless I find my buddies.sad3sm


They gotta come running home. Dogs have a great sence of where home is especially when they get hungry.


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

David,

When I used to live out there in Katy I know that animal control was always around due to the wild animals that ran around Cinco Ranch and that area. You may want to check with them and see if they snagged your buddies and kept them for a night.

You are definitely in our prayers - loosing a furry kid is not fun.

PD2


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Foresure!*

Check the animal control! Post signs everywhere! Offer rewards. Best of luck. I feel for you and your family.


----------



## cjtamu (Sep 22, 2004)

David, hate to hear that. I'll shoot an e-mail around our office, we have several people that live in that area.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Just made the Amimal Control rounds. No luck.
Back out on the bike later.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

No luck again today. They have been gone since Wednesday morning and only one person said they have seen them. I am begining to think someone has picked them for their own.
Oh well, back at it in the morning.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Very sorry to hear that David. I hope everything works out. I can only say from experience KEEP LOOKING and post signs up. A couple of years ago we lost a pet and went door to door for three blocks around us and posted out signs, 2 weeks later he miraculously showed up on someones patio nd they called. He was not dirty, hungry or otherwise affevted except he wouldn't eat anything but tuna for 2 weeks, so like you're suspicions, he was in someone's care.

I hope to see you get yours back real soon.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

gkcontra said:


> Very sorry to hear that David. I hope everything works out. I can only say from experience KEEP LOOKING and post signs up. A couple of years ago we lost a pet and went door to door for three blocks around us and posted out signs, 2 weeks later he miraculously showed up on someones patio nd they called. He was not dirty, hungry or otherwise affevted except he wouldn't eat anything but tuna for 2 weeks, so like you're suspicions, he was in someone's care.
> 
> I hope to see you get yours back real soon.


Thanks.
I truely hope they are ok. Even if I don't get them back, I want them cared for.
Oh, Quiting is not an option.


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

any news yet david? i really hope that you got them back


----------



## Donnie Hayden (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck David. Hopefully you or someone will find them.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

No news yet. Only one sighting. It really sounds like someone thought they needed them more than we need them. I can only hope someone has them and is really taking care of them. The high here in Katy is 102 degrees! I just hope they are getting shade and water. I will always be looking for them. Thanks for your thoughts and prayers.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Still no dogs!*

One kid said he saw them a few days ago along the bayou. However, my son noticed him smiling as he left. Either way, we posted 30 more signs in a different direction. Surely can't hurt!
102 was the high today. I am hoping more and more that someone has them. Shade and water!!
Start again in the morning!
Thanks for the support everyone!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Baxter Found!*

One down 2 to go!!
Baxter has been found!! 7 miles from home.
Dave and I were within 1 mile of him last night.
On my way out to look for the big dogs!
Thanks again!

They are in the Fry Rd Area, South of I-10 as of Saturday.


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

ALLRIGHT way to go Dave. Hang in there you will get them all.


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

Great news on Baxter! We still have our fingers crossed bro.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

I had 4 sightings of the other 2 today. They saw them last night over by Cinco Ranch Golf Club. Persistence pays!!
Back at it again tomorrow!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Man what a time you're having. Good luck and more prayers for the little guys.


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Great news david, keep us posted.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Stil lookin! No news today.
Four sightings yesterday. On my way out for the bike ride/search!


----------



## nik77356 (Jun 8, 2007)

good luck dave!!! i really hope you find them!! keep us posted


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

It was 101 degrees today Dave. Tkae plenty of water with you.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Bunch of sightings in the area! None past Monday though. I take plenty of water. Thanks.


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

*Found!!*

I just got my dogs back! They were found laying in the median on Hiland Knolls between Mason and Westgreen. They are healthy. They must have found food and water! WOW!!
Thanks everyone!!


----------



## Guffinator (Aug 27, 2005)

AWESOME!! Good job David!


----------



## Bigmax (Jul 21, 2004)

*Farout!!!!!*

WAY COOL!!!! PROUD FOR YOU AND THE FAMILY!!! Prayers do work!


----------



## Courtney Vaughan (Apr 11, 2007)

amazing dude! This kind of stuff only happens in Disney movies! Congrats man......FOR REAL!


----------



## madf1man (Jan 28, 2005)

Wow and yes prayers do work!


----------



## DanielT (Jul 21, 2007)

Congrats!


----------



## zxeric (Feb 22, 2005)

Congrats on finding your dogs !


----------



## sixshootertexan (Nov 27, 2006)

*AWESOME!!!!!!!!*


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

madf1man said:


> Wow and yes prayers do work!


Amen Brother!
Thanks again for the help and prayers!!


----------



## Gary (May 21, 2004)

ddcarter3 said:


> I just got my dogs back! They were found laying in the median on Hiland Knolls between Mason and Westgreen. They are healthy. They must have found food and water! WOW!!
> Thanks everyone!!


Freeking awsome bro!


----------



## gkcontra (Feb 25, 2007)

Great To Hear!!!!!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

It's a good day, Tator!!


----------



## ddcarter3 (Jan 1, 2005)

Please get your pets MicroChiped.
Please don't wait, just do it! Let my ordeal be the lesson. This has been one heck of a rollercoster ride!

I can't tell you guys how increadably lucky I feel about now! This lady saw my dogs at 8:30pm. She thought they were dead. So she went back to check on them. When she opened the car door, they jumped in! These guys are not all that friendly (not agrressive but not that friendly). She was telling me the Rottie was rolling over for her to pet her belly! She took them to the vet becuase Tex was limping. What a Lady and I do mean Lady. She took photo's of them and posted signs last night. One of the many people who have my business card from the last 5 nights left it on the breakfast table. His wife asked what it was for? He told her about my dogs. Their daughter walked in and heard the conversation. She said she saw the signs Camile had posted the night before. And the rest is history.

THANKS GOD FOR DOG PEOPLE!!


----------



## justinspeed79 (Mar 9, 2006)

That's great news. I'm very happy to hear you got them back!


----------



## PD2 (Jul 1, 2005)

AMEN, PRAYER WORKS!!! That is awesome David! I think this is definitely a great ending to this story here bro! Congrats and enjoy having the furry kids home!

PD2


----------

